# Bucks vs Thunder: Game 8



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

What a surprise on Saturday as Giannis Antetokoumpo had a huge fourth quarter and Brandon Knight hit a game-winning and-one to hand the Grizzlies their first loss of the season. Still, though, it was far from a complete game as the Grizzly defense stymied the Bucks in the middle quarters, but we did get a bit of a look into the future with many of our youngsters making big, athletic plays. And did I mention that crowd? I haven't seen a non-playoff game like that in the Bradley Center since the FTD season. Heck, that was more energetic than the crowds at the last Bucks' playoff appearance. It's truly a good time to be a Bucks fan. 

Now we welcome in a team that was supposed to be the cream of the crop in the West but has been killed by injuries. No Kevin Durant and no Russell Westbrook have left the Thunder as the Sixers of the West. This should be a very winnable game for Milwaukee, but we still have to show up and play well. That alone is something that a young team like ours needs to learn, and here we have a great learning opportunity.

FTD


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This OKC team is not good..


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is some butt ugly basketball


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis continuing the aggressive play


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Olivia Munn cheering on the Bucks!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, I totally forgot about Sebastian Telfair


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kreutz35 said:


> Man, I totally forgot about Sebastian Telfair


He's still only 29 too.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Going to watch the 4th quarter of this one... Bucks are up 70-64 right now


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wolters getting a good amount of play time tonight, and he looks good. He's an underrated defender, runs the offense well, and he's hit some nice shots today.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Giannis got some extended run at the 4 there and looked great... I was texting @roux that Giannis is a mismatch wherever he goes. For fantasy basketball purposes I'd like to see Larry Sanders come back into this game.... also, Zaza just got blocked like a bitch


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pachulia has played well overall though


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wolters: +15
Knight: -7


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Sanders comes in and shoots a questionable J


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The lack of Giannis and Jabari right now is disturbing


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kidd has to be trying to build trade value for some of these guys, right?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

You could hear Kidd yelling at them to move the ball on the broadcast there... sure enough, they pass it around and find Mayo for the J


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yeah, who knows. There's always this dynamic on rebuilding teams... the young guys need to play, but coaches often coach for the short-term


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean, why else would Ilyasova and Dudley be getting so much playtime?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tony Smith, star of the Bucks telecast, went to my High School, for those wondering


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

great defensive play by Bayless there to steal the ball in transition and save it from going out of bounds


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bucks win 85-78


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bucks win. Back to .500


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kreutz35 said:


> Kidd has to be trying to build trade value for some of these guys, right?


I would say that's very possible, can't expect to get something of value in return for a guy like ersan if you don't at least play him. I also think there may be some early season easing in for Jabari, looks like they don't want to overwhelm him right out the gates.


----------

